# Whole Wheat Rotini



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2010)

I've received several bags of whole wheat rotini.  Can anyone suggest TNT recipes using this?   I don't make many pasta dishes except Mac & Cheese, Lasagna and Spaghetti.  TIA


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 8, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> I've received several bags of whole wheat rotini.  Can anyone suggest TNT recipes using this?   I don't make many pasta dishes except Mac & Cheese, Lasagna and Spaghetti.  TIA




You could use the rotini in place of elbows in mac and cheese and in place of spaghetti with tomato or other pasta sauces.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 8, 2010)

Just use it like you would any other pasta, Sally.  I like it!


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 8, 2010)

Try making a Baked Spinach Ricotta ChickPea Casserole using 4 cups of your uncooked whole wheat Rotini, a container of ricotta cheese, pkg of frozen thawed spinach, cup of 2%milk, 2 cups of chick peas, 2 1/2 cups water, 1 1/2 tsp Herb deProvence (or italian seasoning), and a tsp dijon. Bake for 30 minutes at 425 (stir twice), then top with a cup of asiago cheese and cup of breadcrumbs and bake for another 5 minutes.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> Try making a Baked Spinach Ricotta ChickPea Casserole using 4 cups of your uncooked whole wheat Rotini, a container of ricotta cheese, pkg of frozen thawed spinach, cup of 2%milk, 2 cups of chick peas, 2 1/2 cups water, 1 1/2 tsp Herb deProvence (or italian seasoning), and a tsp dijon. Bake for 30 minutes at 425 (stir twice), then top with a cup of asiago cheese and cup of breadcrumbs and bake for another 5 minutes.



Sounds good, Mollyanne, but I hate chick peas.  Too mealy.  The rest of the recipe sounds like it would be fine without it.  I'll have to give it a try.  Thanks.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2010)

Andy M. said:


> You could use the rotini in place of elbows in mac and cheese and in place of spaghetti with tomato or other pasta sauces.



I am planning a mac & cheese casserole with broccoli and ham, but am afraid of ruining a TNT.  On the other hand this could be my new favorite.

Hmmmmm....


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 8, 2010)

Zhizara said:


> Sounds good, Mollyanne, but I hate chick peas. Too mealy. The rest of the recipe sounds like it would be fine without it. I'll have to give it a try. Thanks.


You can substitute ham for the chick peas. Ham was the original ingredient actually. I just substituted the chick peas for it to make it vegetarian and a little more healthy.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 8, 2010)

mollyanne said:


> You can substitute ham for the chick peas. Ham was the original ingredient actually. I just substituted the chick peas for it to make it vegetarian and a little more healthy.



Perfect!


----------



## taxlady (Dec 9, 2010)

That's what we use when we make carbonara, because the sauce sticks so well.

It would be particularly good with any smooth pasta sauce as opposed to a chunky one.


----------

